# pros and cons



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Any one give me the true insight into social problems if any in the NWT, yukon or any other far flung province, my wife is looking to settle in theses areas,


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Can I ask why?

Cons


Weather

can be expensive.

Obviously remote.

Long nights.

Pros? 

Scenery

Some of the jobs are fairly well paid.


----------

